# Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel



## torino (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo
fahre in kürze in Urlaub und da wollte ich in Dänemark von ner Mole aus eigentlich Buttlöffeln, doch jetzt will ich keine mehr bestellen, da das Risiko zu hoch ist, dass sie nicht mehr vor dem Urlaub ankommen. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob auch ein Efzett Blinker gehen würde oder ein anderer ?


----------



## TR22 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Hallo,

das funktioniert wirklich sehr gut. Hate auch keinen Buttlöffel zur Hand und ahbs auch mit dem guten alten Blinker probiert. Funktionierte wirklich sehr gut.
Man muß halt nur einen finden der schwer genug ist dann klappt es auf jeden fALL:

Gruß Timo


----------



## Duke Nukem (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Ich habe mal in einem dänischen Angelgeschäft nach Buttlöffeln gefragt. Da wurde mir gesagt:"Hier nehmen wir ABU Koster Blinker und machen den Drilling ab".
  Die Teile gibt's bis 60g, sind preisgünstig und an jeder Ecke zu bekommen.

http://www.spinnerundco.de/store-search-result.php?keywords=koster&search_in_description=1&x=0&y=0

  Auch in Silber und Kupfer erhältlich.


  Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Klar funzt das.
Da die Blinker alle gegenüber den Löffeln eine größere Oberfläche bei gleichem Gewicht haben, wirds halt teilweise schwierigerer zu fischen bei entsprechender Tiefe/Strömung/Drift, da hat dann der Löffel eindeutg seine Vorteile.
Flacher, weniger Drift/Sttrömung gehen auch Blinker immer..


----------



## torino (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Geht der in jeder Farbe der Blinker und wie viel Gramm würdet ihr von der Mole fischen ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> fahre in kürze in Urlaub und da wollte ich in Dänemark von ner Mole aus eigentlich Buttlöffeln, doch jetzt will ich keine mehr bestellen, da das Risiko zu hoch ist, dass sie nicht mehr vor dem Urlaub ankommen. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob auch ein Efzett Blinker gehen würde oder ein anderer ?


 



@ Torino,#h

die Frage hattest du am 3.1.2011 doch schon mal gestellt
und ausführlich beantwortet bekommen.
Meinst du,es hätte sich in der Zwischenzeit was geändert?#c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## torino (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Aber bitte beantwortet mir noch ob das Blinker Design vom Efzett egal ist !


----------



## TR22 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Ist egal.
Haupsache es wird etwas Sand aufgewirbelt.
Ich hatte Kupfer


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Moin Moin,
klar geht das ABER ist ein Efzett auch genauso gut wie ein Buttlöffel ? Klare NEIN von mir da durch die Form des Buttlöffels eben mehr Sand aufgwirbelt wird und er sich auch ganz anders im Wasser bewegt als de Effzett. Es gibt 2 verschiedenen Hersteller von den Buttlöffeln . Ich tendiere zu den von Sven Matthiesen ( Nordangler hier im AB ) da bei seinen Buttlöffeln das Verhältnis Größe/Gewicht in meinen Augen stimmt. Fische schon seit über 10 Jahren mit den Teilen und sie sind ein fester Bestandteil in meiner Ausrüstung

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Multe (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Hej torino, ich fische schon jahrelang vor Langeland den ABU Koster, Effzett sowie die orig. Buttlöffel. Ich kann hier absolut keinen Unterschied feststellen. Auf alle drei Modelle habe ich gleichgut gefangen und kann nicht sagen, das es auf einen der Teile besser geht. Vor LL fische ich vom Kleinboot aus in einer Tiefe von 4 - 10m.
Von der Mole aus wirst du bestimmt keinen Unterschied merken.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Freelander (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> klar geht das ABER ist ein Efzett auch genauso gut wie ein Buttlöffel ? Klare NEIN von mir da durch die Form des Buttlöffels eben mehr Sand aufgwirbelt wird und er sich auch ganz anders im Wasser bewegt als de Effzett. Es gibt 2 verschiedenen Hersteller von den Buttlöffeln . Ich tendiere zu den von Sven Matthiesen ( Nordangler hier im AB ) da bei seinen Buttlöffeln das Verhältnis Größe/Gewicht in meinen Augen stimmt. Fische schon seit über 10 Jahren mit den Teilen und sie sind ein fester Bestandteil in meiner Ausrüstung
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Moin Moin,

Kannst auch die von Micha aus dem Angelcenter in Eutin nehmen.die gehen genauso gut.
Die liegen in meiner Kiste als fester Bestandteil.#6#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Moin Moin,


Freelander schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Kannst auch die von Micha aus dem Angelcenter in Eutin nehmen.die gehen genauso gut.
> Die liegen in meiner Kiste als fester Bestandteil.#6#h



klar gehen auch die anderen von Falkfish, da haste Recht nur sind die bei gleichen Gewicht kleiner was die Lockwirkung reduziert in meinen Augen |supergri . Hatte und habe auch ein paar davon in der Kiste wo sie auch bleiben , dem bei einem hab ich festgestellt, das sich Dellen auf dem Buttlöffel gebildet haben wenn er auf Steinen gelandet ist und die Farbe hat sich gelößt .
Grundsätzlich ist es so, das nur der Köder fängt, an dem der Angler auch glaubt. Einfach ausprobieren ob einem der Effzett, der Buttlöffel von Sven oder der von Falkfish besser liegt und die Fänge kommen von alleine #6 :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Freelander (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Morgen Früh geht´s los,mal sehen was wir für ne Strecke legen können.
Bedingungen scheinen ja gut zu werden für die Löffel von wem auch immer und die Flachmänner.#6


----------



## torino (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Hatte vor in Dänemark mal ne Runde Buttlöffeln mit Makrelenfetzen glaubt ihr das funktioniert ?


----------



## AlBundy (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Weiter nördlich wie hier funktioniert vieles anders (oftmals besser) ...da heißt die Devise: Ausprobieren!...der Erfolg stellt sich dann auch ein.#h

Berichte auch gerne HIER über deine Erfahrungen die DU gesammelt hast; WIR freuen uns darauf! #6



Gruß, Alex


----------



## torino (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Ja werde dann berichten nach dem Urlaub !


----------



## torino (6. August 2011)

*AW: Efzett Blinker statt Buttlöffel*

Moin 
Also Buttlöffel oder überhaupt Plattfisch ging gar nichts !


----------

